# Cymbidium goeringii



## kiwi (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi,
I know that these are hard to get but does anyone know where to get flasks of Cymbidium goeringii (red and orange form)?
Thanks in advance


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2018)

Ask Matt at Ten Shin or try Orchids Limited.


----------



## kiwi (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks Eric. Matt has none and for some reason Orchids Ltd never respond to any emails I send them.


----------



## Ray (Aug 31, 2018)

Have you contacted Wenqing Perner?


----------



## TyroneGenade (Aug 31, 2018)

Flasks might be a waste of time. Getting the protocorms to differentiate into plants can be very difficult. It will be less frustrating to buy a plant (even with NZ's insane phytosanitary requirements).


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 2, 2018)

Have you tried Atian at Qld Biotechnology in Cairns?


----------



## Hien (Sep 5, 2018)

kiwi said:


> Hi,
> I know that these are hard to get but does anyone know where to get flasks of Cymbidium goeringii (red and orange form)?
> Thanks in advance


 yep, I agree with Eric, try to contact Matt at Ten Shin Garden,
I remember he brought a bunch of chinese cymbidiums when he participated in the shows in New Jersey, USA.. they were sold like hot cakes.
his website has an extensive list of chinese cymbidium including goeringii

https://tenshinorchids.com/categories/goeringii
I do not collect chinese cymbidium, but I remember there is an ebay seller who listed many of these red last year,
perhaps I could recall who it is, if I can make my brain cells work a little harder.


----------



## kiwi (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks. Matt doesn’t have any at present. I will continue the hunt


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2018)

Orchidphile/Carrie has them on her new list. Chekhov with her. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## jokerpass (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a collection of Japanese Cymbidium goeringii (I only collect orange flower forms). They do a lot of line breeding (cross between 2 coloured Cymbidium goeringii clones) in Japan and Korea and they select special clones from crosses. From what I understand from reading books, it is a secret. Even for mature plants, they take a while to bloom (like a dendrobium, they only bloom on mature pseudobulbs). Under correct growing conditions, each pseudobulb takes 2 years to mature on these blooming size plants, so just imagine seedlings. So when I buy them every year, I only purchase blooming size plants. All the plants that are sold in North America are not blooming size. They are best at medium to large seedling. 

Matt (Tenshin) will not have them, Taiwan is too hot to grow Japanese/Korean Cymbidium goeringii. As a basic rule, ALL Chinese Cymbidium goeringii are green and very fragrant. Pretty much ALL the coloured clones are from Japan and Korea but they are not fragrant.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2020)

Matt doesn't grow them, he's a jobber, Middle man for other vendors.


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 19, 2020)

kiwi said:


> Hi,
> I know that these are hard to get but does anyone know where to get flasks of Cymbidium goeringii (red and orange form)?
> Thanks in advance


Following this thread because I’ve had a hard time finding the plants I want as well as the right mixes and pots. I did get lovely plants from Wenqing Perner but it’s hard because her lists don’t come with photos...though there are some old lists that hosting orchid clubs have put together that attach photos to cultivar names for a lot of the Cymbidiums. I find them by googling. But she has so many different varieties and in my experience of ordering, the plants are top notch healthy specimens. Adapting them to my culture has been the challenge...I’m currently two years into successful survival of two quiebiense, 3 years into ensifolium and sinense and I have one goeringii I found at Hausermann’s this year, awaiting a shipment of bonsai “soil” that I hope will be an acceptable substrate. Fingers crossed. Love these little Cymbidiums as much as my slippers.


----------



## jokerpass (Apr 20, 2020)

BrucherT: For Chinese Cymbidium goeringii, in my honest opinions, you cannot trust these Chinese vendors in general (I am Chinese and I and I am telling you this). I know a few people, when they bloomed C. goeringii, quite a few varieties are wrong. You will have better luck finding C. goeringii flasks in Korea. That is where all the C. goeringii are flasked (I cannot help you because I don't speak Korean and I don't know the source).

For your Asian Cymbidiums, C. ensifolium and C. sinenese are more tolerable to different conditions. As I said before in another C. goeringii post, C. goeringii is very specific in its cultural requirements, light, water, temp, humidity, and the potting mix used. You don't follow it exactly, it will decline very quickly. I only use Japanese pumice mix directly from Japan, and this is the stanard mix they use in Japan. I just spoke to someone who uses bonsai "soil", he has a mixed success with. Depending on the variety of C. goeringii, some grow well and some are dying. I did a brief research and it might work, I don't think it's the perfect mix because it lacks something in there that is "sticky" where the roots will stick to the mix. In the Japanese pumice mix, the Kanuma pumice (鹿沼土) is the pumice that provides the stickiness to the roots.


----------

